# Splitting cable at modem



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

We want to put basic cable in office and to run a splitter off of cable line would be easiest way but of the splitters I tried it must have weakened the modem signal keeping ud from going online. If I have to I can run a seperate line split off another basic feed from junction box but it will require drilling and more work so is there a certain splitter that would work for RoadRunner allowing me to avoid the extra work?
Thanks for any ideas, I am near a Ratshak if they may have something that would work....cheers


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it split before this?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

You can buy cable signal distribution amps that are rated "two way" so a downstream cable modem will work. Some of the newer Radio Shack distribution amps are rated for this. You need a back path at the lower frequency for sending signal back upstream. Early or cheapie distribution amps are "one way" i.e. downstream only and will not work with cable modems or even some digital cable PPV systems.

Passive splitters can easily attenuate the going back upstream signal to the point that the cable modem can not talk back to the ISP.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for helping out, mech........yes its split before this but amplified by TW Cable (we have 7 feeds)
as far as the second post......so if I go to RatShak and buy an amp, install it on the line coming into the modem then one one out to modem and one out to feed basic cable signal everything will work as needed? Do I need to pay attention to specific amp ratings or specs? If its amplified wil it affect anything in a negative way? Thanks


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Whooh. With a 7 feed distribution amp in there already -- then you may need to contact TW for your needs. Often a distribution amp can have a special bi-directional output feed for a cable amp. This may require the expertise of the TW cable installers, since they should know their system.

Yes, if you got a RS dist amp and cascaded it to the TW distribution amp, you may end up with too much signal. Not sure if the TW distribution amp already is bi-directional -- it may already be so to handle digital cable Pay-Per-View.


----------

